# Tren acetate/fina alone What to do??



## dannydoo (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a friend who has 3 bottles of trenbolone acetate(finaplex) 100mg/ml

He wants to use it alone and is curious of how it would work the best and what would be the best way to spread out the use.
Also,would any other GNC stuff help the use of it?

Hes about 260 and is looking to lean down his fat and harden up his shoulder/arm/chest

Thanks


----------



## ZECH (Jul 18, 2008)

Tren without test is asking for problems.


----------



## dannydoo (Jul 18, 2008)

I figured that

What kinda problems?

They give it to the cows w/out anything else 

Do they sell test in pill form online that actually works/??


----------



## Akon84 (Jul 18, 2008)

dannydoo said:


> I figured that
> 
> What kinda problems?
> 
> ...



Are you a cow? lol


----------



## dannydoo (Jul 18, 2008)

You couldnt resist that one huh?   

Come on man....   My "friend" is dying to start a cycle and needs to know whats easily accessable to stack with this.

Seriously....Im startin to feel like a cow and look like one too,thats why I gotta get my pump on.


----------



## jwalk127 (Jul 19, 2008)

sounds like you need to do some research bro. Nothing from GNC is going to help you.


----------



## musclegains (Jul 27, 2008)

dannydoo said:


> I figured that
> 
> What kinda problems?
> 
> ...



It can really shut down testicle activity. maybe some test will help with the spermogenisis. IMO you shut start running hcg along side your tren stack. 500iu mon,wed,fri would be good enough for me.

and if you do decide to run it alone bro, just run hcg. its cheap, never couterfeited, and you can get it anywhere.


----------



## disco (Jul 22, 2009)

"this guy"is running tren a without test prop right now and the results have been better than any other stack "he" has run. "he" is running 100mg ed which might be a little steep. havent run into any sides other than extreme rage when "he" gets hungry and the famous cough.


----------



## disco (Jul 22, 2009)

i have to back pedal a bit and say you will hear alot of experianced users say dont even botherr starting unless you have all the componets of your cycle and enough to last the full length that being said i can tell you i have waisted countless dollars and time not going in fully prepared


----------

